# Plz help : D-Link Wifi router configuration with hathway connection



## yarasu (Mar 5, 2011)

I am using D-Link DIR 300 DSL WIFI Router with Hathway internet connection (1MBps)

I setup the router with static ip. previously it worked with all of my computers in lan.

But now i can connect only to one pc. The other lan pc's are not getting internet.

I also tried to reset the router settings and done with fresh hathway settings like ip, subnet mask, DNS


Now i can't share the net with other pc's through router. Other pc's are coming in lan but no internet for them.

Plz give me any suggestions and solution for this.....

I asked an engineer to solve but he is charging 500 Rupees to set the router. I think this is tooo much.......plz help me guys


----------

